# New Table Saw Added To Shop



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

God is good! The Delta 36-725 was the best in the price range for me and was set up and tuned in the shop today. My wife and Marco were present for the virgin cut in what hopes to be years of reliability.

After a project or two, I'll throw in my 2 cents worth of its performance. Its reviews played a big part for its purchase......So far, so good.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Indeed he is Marco...

may the new saw serve you long and well!!!''

Bill


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Congratulations and good luck with your new saw.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Congrats Jim.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I had the same saw , a Delta with a Bies fence . You made a good choice IMO 
Those Bies fences are built like a tank!


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I have an old Craftsman with the Delta Bies style fence...fence is great.....maybe someday I can get the Delta saw to go with the fence.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

We look forward to seeing more of your excellent work. Congratulations.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I had to play in the shop today and use the table saw to see how it performed. A small and quick project of 2 tile bars for the kitchen came to mind. I could see how it ripped up a poplar 4x4, 45degree miter cuts and cross-cutting to length aIl cam to mind, I tried to use only the table saw but ended up using the jigsaw for 2 notches, planer for final thickness and orbital sander to round off the 45 degree cuts.

I was so focused on ripping the 4x4 poplar that I didn't think about the length until after I cut it. So I ended up using Western Cedar 1x4's that were long enough. The saws blade height made it in one pass on all rip cuts. The 45 degree went well as the split blade guard was useful. A note on the blade angle, the degree display is a sticker from 0 to 45. It was not attached/partially attached at set up. I played with it but the best I could get it to display "0" was at 1/2 degree, the first line, while 45 was lined up correctly.It's not a big deal but it would have been nice to have a dead on accurate display. With that said, I always check my blade angle when it;s changed. The blade height and blade angle adjustment were nice and have the lock on them.

Crosscuts were done with the miter gauge and I felt that it didn't have play in it.

The saw has a 2 1/2 inch port for dust collection besides having to borrow a 4 to 2 reducer from my jointer I was pleased with it.

With limited use I am happy how the saw performed. It has enough power and the fence is very good.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I can't really tell from the angle of the pics, Jim, but that looks sort of like a Shark blade guard...a knock off maybe?

Can you post a couple of blade guard pics? My original Delta guard drove me crazy! (I bought my Delta Contractor saw in '03. Can't see any reason to replace it.)


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

My Camera batteries died so excuse the blur from the phone. I think you can see that the guard is split down the middle. If your stock crosses both sides of the blade both sides raise. In the picture just the right side of the guard is raised.

Industry Standard tool-free split guard design allows a true rise-and fall riving knife ... I copied that but what it means is a convenience for me as the anti kick back pawls and blade guard easily snap on and off the riving knife.That means using a sled won't involve taking off the splitter. Which with my old saw the guard and pawls were connected. To use my sled I would have to take it off and when done put it back on which involved lining it back up. P.I.T.A.

The riving knife is thick so you can't use the "Thin Kerf" blades that I have grown accustomed. I'll see how that plays out. Using the supplied Delta blade didn't have any noticeable differences.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Sweet! Most definitely a huge leap forward, Delta guard wise. Looks like they've seriously upgraded the mitre fence as well. 
Delta needed to do something; it looks like the new owners are taking it to heart(?)...


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

Very envious, it looks great, enjoy!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nothing like a good table saw. I had a smaller model Delta that was OK, but didn't have a good fence. Still, it worked very well and is sitting in my son in law's garage for a new life. Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

New tools are always so much fun.


----------



## PawPawJeff (Nov 7, 2014)

Marco,
I have the same saw and really enjoy it. I replace the stock blade with a Marples 50t combo blade and it cuts like butter. The only time I bogged it down was when I was cutting some 8/4 Walnut.
I made a zc insert from 3/4 ply but you have to route it to clear the screw plates and leaves the insert a bit thin, but it has held up for over a year.
I contacted Delta to see if they planned on producing a dado insert and the guy said he had some prototype plates coming in and sent me one for free. Can't beat that.

Enjoy!


----------



## Rube (Feb 8, 2005)

*Delta*

I got the 36-725 last weekend. I also think it's great. I'll help a friend make some stairs with it this weekend. Lookin' forward to it.
The only thing that doesn't hit me right is there are not positive stop at 90 & 45 on the blade angle. I also measure the blade angle after any adjustment, so no game stopper.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Don, yeh, but I never trust their accuracy anyway...too much crud buildup under the table. Like a lot of the members here you probably use a Wixey (or similar) for checking?


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

PawPawJeff said:


> Marco,
> I have the same saw and really enjoy it. I replace the stock blade with a Marples 50t combo blade and it cuts like butter......


Someone else recommended or commented on Irwin blades within the last 2 months. My comment then was that I haven't had good luck with them. However at work after a bad one I quickly put on the same brand/model blade and the difference was night and day. I believe it was Irwin's Marathon blade for circular saws. A great cut, assume a bad production day at the Irwin plant. I understand through reviews like yours the Irwin Marples is a very good blade. I plan on getting one soon and surprisingly Lowes has the best price on the 50 tooth Marples.


----------



## projim (Mar 5, 2015)

Delta, a product can't be beat.
I started with the same saw 15 yrs. ago, still going strong.
Good luck. Jamshed.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Jim; a good blade sharpening shop is worth their weight!
I'll bet that if you sent that misbehavin' blade off to get professionally sharpened/honed it'll come back singing opera.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

projim said:


> Delta, a product can't be beat.
> I started with the same saw 15 yrs. ago, still going strong.
> Good luck. Jamshed.



I'm real happy with it....very accurate. I hope I can say the same thing as you in 2030!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

DaninVan said:


> Jim; a good blade sharpening shop is worth their weight!
> I'll bet that if you sent that misbehavin' blade off to get professionally sharpened/honed it'll come back singing opera.



I was commenting on a circular saw blade that got tossed at work. I put it on new and it was burning wood with the first cut. I tossed it. Put another new one on and it was singing Tenor!

Agree on a good sharpening shop... mine here is good but could be better.


----------

